# Show some Fossil pics!



## Ronpfid (Jan 5, 2014)

Got my eye on one right now, good price, and distinctive looking, but love to see what you guys have, maybe some 'on wrist' shots. 
I'm new and slow with my collecting, only have 5 watches right now. But need something fashion looking, also have my eye on getting a more classic silver, black face metal band watch, like a Casio ECB 500D.

This is the one I'm thinking of. The JR 1491. I use a countdown timer a lot, and this one has one. Plus some extra 'stuff' on the face (the digits) make the face look a bit more busy which I like.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I picked up these 3 limited edition Fossil watches recently. From 1994, they released 3 Spider-man watches, each limited to 10,000 pieces. Not the highest quality watches, in hindsight, but I love Spider-man.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Both of my automatics. ME3025 on aftermarket leather, with SNK803 photobombing.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

All I have so far. The bronze and first black one are Nates I bought at the Fossil store at BOGO and then because it was fathers day got another 20% off. Even my wife could argue with that. Tried to buy her one bet she passed. Too bad , she could have gotten a couple of nice watches on the cheap. Opened them up and they have Miyota movements in them so I'm good with that.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

JustBlueFish said:


> I picked up these 3 limited edition Fossil watches recently. From 1994, they released 3 Spider-man watches, each limited to 10,000 pieces. Not the highest quality watches, in hindsight, but I love Spider-man.
> 
> View attachment 9682434


I like the band on the one on the left, I assume that's OEM? Kind of webby, fits the watch. Fossil used to have some decent leather bands.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I like the band on the one on the left, I assume that's OEM? Kind of webby, fits the watch. Fossil used to have some decent leather bands.


Yeah all the bands are original. They also came in cool comic book themed boxes.

I don't know does fossil still do these limited edition watches? Not Spiderman specifically just in general. I remember I bought a girlfriend in high school a Felix the Cat limited Fossil watch. I know they've done some Mickey Mouse ones.

Would be nice to know where to look online to keep an eye out for upcoming releases.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

They used to do a bunch, but haven't seen them license anything in years. I'm sure back in the day licensing comic book characters was nowhere near the big deal it likely is now, with the big movies and all, and I think Fossil is trying to forge a stronger fashion brand identity for itself.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

some of my Fossils. I like them, they're very cheap and keep perfect time. I changed the bracelets to my own liking though


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I got this in a fossil outlet near me. Faux patina on a faux bronze, it looks nice though. Especially for $60.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Slapped a NATO on it.


----------



## Ansago (Mar 30, 2016)

I ordered one of these bad boys during Macy's Black Friday sale, should be here tomorrow. I absolutely love the Omega Speedmaster but they're still a bit out of my price range (lol), so this was the next best thing


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Let's revive an old thread..

2017-02-21_07-00-58 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

and I just got this Fossil Drifter. It is so comfortable with a very old school style finish.

20170303_202757 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

0303_202549 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Does FMD count?






It is the one on the left.It is 45 mm lug end to lug end 44 mm wide with the crown and 12mm thick wr is 30 meters.It has lume on the hour minute and seconds hand. Indiglo shines through the numbers. It currently resides on a black leather NATO strap.The lugs are 20mm.The watch on the right is a TIMEX easy reader.


----------



## tdfstamp (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, all. I'm new to the board, and I'm just getting the taste for today's timepieces - I haven't much thought about watches since the Casios my Dad would buy us as kids, going back to school, or something. Anyway, I've gathered a lot of Fossil lately.

A. Rutherford I got for myself.
B. Commuter I got for my son.
C. Q Founder (v.2) for me.
D. Q Grant hybrid for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fossil Friday to Chillax!

20170421_163354 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Another Drifter:


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## daviddiamonds (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice watch, looks like premium watch. I am a big fan of fossil watches. There are more than 5 fossil watches in my family. We all are like these watches and also like to exchange with each other.


----------



## Ludbrook (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## wigovsky (Aug 17, 2017)

Iv'e just recently started getting into watches, and foresee it becoming a great hobby of mine. I can't afford anything to grand at the moment, so when I saw this Fossil watch at an affordable price I decided to grab it as my first, until I save up for a nice automatic. The style suits me perfectly, the white face with black accents and the thick brown leather strap look fantastic. I got it brand new still in the box with price tags from an online classified for 65$. It's a start for me and I hope to have a great collection one day.


----------



## Quidel (Jun 19, 2016)

My Sport 54


----------



## wigovsky (Aug 17, 2017)

My girlfriend gave me this watch yesterday as an early birthday gift as well as a celebration on my recovery for an injury to my left arm. I've always liked watches, but I'd always bought cheap watches, to serve their purpose.. my Last one was a casio illuminator. This is my first vorray into the world of nice looking watches.. hoping to add more over the years! Yes I know the watch face is disproportionate to my arm. The injury caused massive muscle atrophy in my arm so it's smaller than it was.. the watch strap also conveniently covers part of the scar!


----------



## WirgmanUSMC (Aug 4, 2017)

My wife got me this last Christmas. It's the smart watch Q, so it has a step counter in it, and you can program buttons on it to start and stop your phone music, or alert to texts or calls from certain numbers. It's right at the limit in size for me, but still pretty cool.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ON the wrist... Tonight!

20170912_213035 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Fossil I bought at Dillard's on the sale rack for $40.


----------



## Morganwerk (Sep 18, 2017)

My FS4487







My 20th Anniversary Star Wars Limited Edition 1570/10,000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Powered by Fossil's Swiss STP1-11 high beat automatic movement

A Visit To STP Watch Movement Manufacture: Fossil Group's Answer To ETA | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

My really old Fossil watches


----------



## peter18 (Oct 8, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Bully!


----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

Goodwill find!

Fossil JR-8182. Ronda 1-jewel movement, Swiss parts, Thailand made. Needs battery. Brand new, as far as I can tell--ding film still on watch back, all else pristine






. US$12, no sales tax. How bad can it be?

ETA One week later: How bad can it be? Stinkin' bad, as it turns out. Dead as the proverbial doornail, with no hope of resurrection. Harvested the band--Fossil's leather goods are semi-decent--and threw the rest in the charity box. Won't attempt another Fossil rescue.


----------



## letmein (Jan 11, 2015)

This is one of the most striking watches in my collection.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Resurrected Fossil Chronograph. It belonged to individual who let it soak in oil and broke stainless steel bracelet. Bit of cleaning and it ticking. 
Miyota mechano chronograph inside.


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Burberry power resetve made by Fossil.








Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

I love my "boyfriend" skeleton watch.


----------



## bullet556 (Jan 3, 2019)

My Decker I got in a few weeks ago. The lume job was pretty sorry so I added 1.5mm lume dots to the ends of the hands...

Generally, what I do is prowl auction sites like eBay and Shopgoodwill.com and buy formerly overpriced fashion watches that somebody else has taken the depreciation hit on. Basically, I look at everything that has a solid stainless steel or titanium case, figuring I can swap out the movements later if I care to. I find that Fossil and Guess have really well made cases (10bar, usually) and bands, for the most part, and are specked out with competent Japanese movements (Seiko, Epson, Myoto). The other "cheap fashion brand" I poach like that are some of the less obnoxious Invictas. They can have nicely made cases as well, though they tend to go cheaper on the movements than Fossil does.

So far, buying these watches in very good to mint condition (usually with a dead battery) at 70%+ off of MSRP, at that price point I am finding them to be *excellent* watches for the money. Great raw materials for mods or, as with the Decker above, with no or only minor mods.


----------



## oliberg_360 (Feb 14, 2019)

This is my first auto


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had no issues with my Fossil watches. Just put a new battery in my Dean Stainless Chrono. I think its a great looking watch.

But it's time to make some room as it gets no wrist time....










Also have one of their Hybrids, but again, I just don't wear it enough. They have the Hybrid thing figured out though.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JR-8029. Found it in a pawn shop, cheap. Love: big numbers, art deco/nouveau font, size, ludicrously domed crystal. Wish it had a date window and was an auto, but whatevs -- positives outweighed the negatives by far and I love this cartoony thing. I fear the domed crystal will be a scratch magnet, not even sure if it's glass or plastic, but for $20, if it doesn't even last a month, I'll have got my money's worth...


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought it in 1996, still works and still gets wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jd.smith (Sep 9, 2019)

Two of three I have now.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

Philippe Starcke


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Love the sub seconds!


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wrist shot of my Relic skeleton


----------



## GeneSederholm (Feb 11, 2006)

Just recently got into Fossils. Neat watches for cheap. Here’s three I’ve received in the last few months. Love these things! :-!

1st Picture-Passed from mconlonx to me. Thanks much mconlonx!

2nd Picture-Neat “Jump Hour” if that’s the correct term.

3rd-10th year anniversary Freddy Fossil.

All keep excellent time!


----------



## GeneSederholm (Feb 11, 2006)

RM339 said:


> View attachment 14783563


Very nice RM339! What model is that? Thanks.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

In my room of the B&B I was staying at in Graiguenamanagh, Ireland back in 2013. If you look carefully, you can see that my alarm was set to the local time 9:31pm and my watch was set to California time 1:31pm


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


No, rather enjoyment of very attractive and balanced design.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one just arrived










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Pepsi










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

The poor man's Speedmaster. This one is the 37mm size. Just right for me.
Joe


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

First watch I owned. Went well with my preppy attire and playing Qbert in the mall arcade.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

A fresh battery and it's back to life!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Danzou (Jul 21, 2020)

Here's a pretty fancy looking quartz chronograph in my collection that I like. It's a rose gold case and roman numerals and handset, really decent specs too (40.5mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug, 12mm thick, 20mm lug width) The dial is a sort of silvery champagne color with some texturing on the outside of the 3 sub dials (running seconds, 24 hour and 60 min chrono) It also has a tachymeter which I never noticed when I first got it, I wasn't too much of a watch enthusiast when it was gifted to me.

I am not sure of the model of this particular watch, does anyone recognize it? I received it maybe around 2015. It looks to be a quartz movement, but the chronograph pushers have a mechanical sweep and snapback feature like in some mecaquartz movements. I also have it next to a Casio F91W for size comparison.

I dig it, I usually wear it as a dressy watch with a leather strap.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

In keeping with the Fall/Halloween color scheme.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Fossil Moon Watch Homage, 37mm with orange leather strap for Fall/Halloween.
Joe


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

got this from my mother in law for Christmas. One of my new favorites.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

From 2000 Cotton Bowl, Texas vs. Arkansas


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

statsman said:


> View attachment 15718444
> 
> From 2000 Cotton Bowl, Texas vs. Arkansas


Good times!


----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

2003 Holiday Bowl (or as Hank Hill said- "the God-forbid Pacific Life Holiday Bowl"), Texas losing to WSU. The Horns would only lose one of the next 26 games.


----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

2012 Alamo Bowl Fossil watch. Texas defeated Oregon State. 








The thing about collecting Longhorn bowl game watches is- my personal taste doesn't come into play. Texas is assigned to a bowl game, and the bowl picks the watch. I don't like this one very much. I'm ok with the big, clunky dark style; I just don't like the proportions. The band seems too narrow and small as it connects to the huge, chunky case. Oh well, as long as the kids like it.


----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

a beauty from the 2009 Fiesta Bowl, Texas beating tOSU Buckeyes. (With the Tostitos logo classing it up even more!)


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

1. Fossil Blue CH2286
-My first watch growing up. Initially gifted to my father in the late 90s/early 00s by someone but he's not into watches. I probably only wear this once a year, but the steel case is developing a nice patina.
2. Fossil FSW1001
-Peak fossil. Their first dabble into swiss automatics. Small, understated, and nice intricacy that's only noticeable in person. Surprisingly gets as much wrist time as my black Sinn 556i


----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

A "new" (to me) favorite. This is from the 2001 Holiday Bowl game between Texas and Washington. Texas won to finish in the top 5 for the first time in 18 years!

I really like this Fossil watch. It's fun and sporty, and doesn't make the mistake of trying to look like more than what it is.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Fossil Twist Arkitect ME1000
I think this is their first model with quartz clock and automatic seconds.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16912617


Fossil Arkitect have some very special designs. Fossil generally good at designs but arkitect line had most of these which i find worthy.
With some classic cues and fresh approaches.
They even had digital one


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Fossil Arkitect have some very special designs. Fossil generally good at designs but arkitect line had most of these which i find worthy.
> With some classic cues and fresh approaches.
> They even had digital one
> View attachment 16914215


I remember going to the Fossil stores at the time; they had the Blue series, which was sporty/diver-styles, and then the Arkitect came out and they were very classy, and a little more expensive.

I told myself that I closed the books on my Fossil collection, but I never got a digital and I might have to find one.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> I remember going to the Fossil stores at the time; they had the Blue series, which was sporty/diver-styles, and then the Arkitect came out and they were very classy, and a little more expensive.
> 
> I told myself that I closed the books on my Fossil collection, but I never got a digital and I might have to find one.


They had digitals almost at every point. They are bit pricy to outright pricy and not that popular.
In Canada Fossil goes about 200$ plus tax and it starting to bite now. 
I do have many of them including one analog digital. Some are really well made and stylish watches. 
Some are questionable. 
Some been outright instant sell. 
I admire company for trying and been both innovative and traditional in their designs. 
I do wish they used better lume.
Did encountered their customer support and it was very good.
The only time they refused was 20 years old pocket watch.
Not that watch but example of how diverse Fossil portfolio was


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> They had digitals almost at every point. They are bit pricy to outright pricy and not that popular.
> In Canada Fossil goes about 200$ plus tax and it starting to bite now.
> I do have many of them including one analog digital. Some are really well made and stylish watches.
> Some are questionable.
> ...


Before anyone knew any better, I think they were really doing some creative stuff in the fashion watch space in the '90s.

Had reason to use their Service Center as well with some dead watches. It was relatively straightforward - I think they are mostly trained to simply replace dead quartz movements. They did as such on a Blue model I had (bending the hands in the process, but not a watch to get in a twist about). They also replaced the movement in the Arkitect above. When I replaced the battery just a few days ago I was surprised to find a Ronda 505 in it. Usually they put TMI/Seiko quartzes in their watches. I wonder if that was original specification, I never saw the original movement.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> Before anyone knew any better, I think they were really doing some creative stuff in the fashion watch space in the '90s.
> 
> Had reason to use their Service Center as well with some dead watches. It was relatively straightforward - I think they are mostly trained to simply replace dead quartz movements. They did as such on a Blue model I had (bending the hands in the process, but not a watch to get in a twist about). They also replaced the movement in the Arkitect above. When I replaced the battery just a few days ago I was surprised to find a Ronda 505 in it. Usually they put TMI/Seiko quartzes in their watches. I wonder if that was original specification, I never saw the original movement.


I am sure some of them had swiss movements, some had citizen and some miyota and such. I am have at least two late 2000s models with some kind of swiss movement. Fossil owns STP and produces Fossil Swiss which very much quality offer.








FS: Fossil Swiss Automatic FSW1000 - $350


For sale is a unique and underrated piece from Fossil released around 2013. Fossil will most likely not release high quality automatics again as they're currently investing more into digital watches and own the Zodiac brand for that market segment. Not to mention these didn't sell well with a...




www.watchuseek.com




But these for sure different from Arkitect line within regular Fossil line up.


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)

1993-ish Fossil Blue 200m titanium chrono. The bezel spins freely these days.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------

